# فواحات فلوريت رائعة لاتفوتكم.......



## أم عبد الرحمن (16 يوليو 2010)

***فلوريت***

*" أجهزة تعطير الجو"*
*حيث تضفي للجو وحي الطبيعة الخلابة…وتساعد في خلق بيئة أفضل… *
*فهي تلعب دورآ فعالآ في حياتك اليومية…حيث أن الروائح العطرية التي تقوم بنشرها ذات تأثير إيجابي على العقل والعواطف … مما يساعد على الإسترخاء وحياة مليئة بالهدوء والتفاؤل…*

*من مميزات معطرات الجو:*

*- تقضي على الروائح الكريهة وتضفي جواً من الإنتعاش.*

*- مناسبة للإستخدام في كل مكان. المنازل، المكاتب، المساجد، المستشفيات، المعاهد والمدارس.*

*- صغيرة الحجم يمكن وضعها في أي مكان.*

*- سهلة الاستخدام.*

*- عملية ومريحة.*

*فلوريت جهاز تعطير الجو البخاخ الأوتوماتيكي *

*المواصفات: *
*

*​*

*
** مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي*
** يعمل بعدد 2 من بطاريات الحجم الكبير " D " *
** مفتاح لغلق الغطاء*
** إختيار مؤقتات البخ 5 - 45 دقيقة*
** إمكانية إختيار 3 أنظمة للتشغيل:*
*24 ساعة : يعمل الجهاز طوال اليوم*
*الليل : يعمل الجهاز فقط في الظلام*
*النهار يعمل الجهاز فقط في وجود الضوء*
*القياس: الطول (8.3) * العرض ( 8.5) * الإرتفاع (24) سم*
*** يستخدم مع عبوة البخاخ المعطر *
سعر هذه الفواحة 70ريال شاملة البطارية +البخاخ 
*فلوريت جهاز تعطير الجو البخاخ الأوتوماتيكي بالريموت كنترول *



​

​ 
*المواصفات: *
** مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي ON/OFF . *
** يعمل بعدد 2 من بطاريات الحجم الكبير قياس "D" .*
** مفتاح لغلق الغطاء .*
** إختيار مؤقتات البخ 5 - 10- 20- 30- 40- 60 دقيقة أو 2ساعة أو 4 ساعات.*
** امكانية اختيار عدد مرات الرش 1- 2- 3 رشات كل مرة.*
** إمكانية اختيار 3 أنظمة للتشغيل:*
*النهار/الليل يعمل الجهاز طوال اليوم لمدة 24 ساعة*
*الليل : يعمل الجهاز فقط في الظلام*
*النهار : يعمل الجهاز فقط في وجود الضوء*
*• إمكانية تشغيل واغلاق الجهاز عن طريق الريموت كنترول.*
** زر البخ اليدوي.*
*القياس:*
*الطول (9) × العرض ( 12.5) × الإرتفاع (20.5) سم*
*** يستخدم مع عبوة البخاخ المعطر 2300 



*

تتوفر بعطور منعشة عديدة مثل: 
فراولة - توت - فانيلا - عود – ليمون – أمور أمور - ورد باريس - فانتاستيك – ياسمين - جاردينيا – عنب – إنتعاش البحر - 


سعر هذه الفواحة 80 ريال شاملة البطاريات +البخاخ المعطر
*جهاز تعطير الجو المروحي مع حساسات الضوء*





*المواصفات: *
** مفتاح التشغيل الرئيسي ON / OFF/AUTO*
*ON: يعمل باستمرار على مدار 24 ساعة متواصلة*
*OFF: يغلق الجهاز*
*AUTO: يعمل الجهاز في وجود الضوء فقط*
** يعمل بعدد 2 من بطاريات الحجم الكبير قياس "D"*
** فتحات أكثر لفعالية أكبر.*
سعر هذه الفواحة 70ريال ساملة البطاريات +المعطر السائل
*** يستخدم عبوات المعطر السائلة 2100 & 2400 قوية المفعول*





متوفرة بروائح عطرية ساحرة عديدة مثل: 
تروبيكانا - فراولة - توت - 
جاردينيا - عنب - فانيلا - مانجو - ياسمين 
ليمون - أناناس - موج البحر
الحجم:
135


----------



## أم عبد الرحمن (19 يوليو 2010)

*رد: فواحات فلوريت رائعة لاتفوتكم.......*

للطلبات :ارسال رسالة على الجوال 0504248168 
التوصيل للحفر يد بيد خارج الحفر عن طريق الشحن


----------



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: فواحات فلوريت رائعة لاتفوتكم.......*

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم من فضله الكريم


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: فواحات فلوريت رائعة لاتفوتكم.......*

موفقه تقبلي مروري


----------



## لمسة ملكه (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: فواحات فلوريت رائعة لاتفوتكم.......*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته موفقه ان شاءالله


----------

